# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thăm Vườn Bướm nhiệt đới tại Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng

## tamtre

Vừa qua, Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng đã chính thức khánh thành, đưa vào hoạt động vườn bướm nhiệt đới. Đây là vườn bướm nhiệt đới đầu tiên tại các khu nghỉ mát dọc ven biển miền Trung.

Theo Ban quản lý Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng, sau khi khánh thành, Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng sẽ đón các đoàn học sinh tiểu học đến tham quan (hoàn toàn miễn phí) vườn bướm nhiệt đới, nhằm giúp các em khám phá thêm những kỳthú của thiên nhiên, và thông qua đó, góp phần giáo dục các em ý thức bảo vệ và gìn giữ môi trường.

Vườn bướm tại Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng là một vườn bướm lớn nhất tại Việt Nam. Vườn đặc biệt được thiết kế phù hợp để giới thiệu vòng đời sinh trưởng và tự do bay lượn của đàn bướm nhiệt đới và nhộng.


Bên trong khu vườn rộng 9.000 dặm vuông là sự pha trộn của sắc màu nhiệt đới cùng hương vị thiên nhiên và đầy cá tính. Ngôi sao chính của các màn biểu diễn chính là hơn 3000 loài bướm giữa thảm thực vật phong phú trong vườn.



Hãy trải nghiệm cuộc sống, tận hưởng bầu không khí lễ hội sinh động và thưởng thức hành trình khám phá thiên nhiên, con người và cảnh quang ở miền nhiệt đới này. Chúng tôi đã mang hơi thở thiên nhiên vào khu nghỉ dưỡng bằng một khu vườn nhiệt đới dưới bàn tay chăm sóc của những thợ làm vườn địa phương chuyên nghiệp./






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## thunhunguyet

eo... mình ghét mấy con nè

----------


## lunas2

Hàm Hương thick bướm chứ m thì k

----------


## sharing83

Vườn bướm này không đẹp bằng bên Singapore

----------


## dung89

Mất hết hình ùi kìa

----------

